# Audi R8 GT Spyder in Silver



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the photos we've encountered today with the press release from Audi's new AutoStadt pavilion included this R8 GT Spyder seen on display in Wolfsburg. We've only seen a few GT Spyders so far and hadn't yet seen a silver example so figured it was worth sharing.

Read more about Audi's new Autostadt Pavilion * HERE. *


----------



## shoxpascher (Mar 31, 2012)

De nombreux mère et le père acquièrent souvent jeunes Nike Turbo par conséquent à leurs bébés essentiellement offerts qui les posséder lieu d'être chic, génial dans l'inclusion pour le fixer. shox pas cher


----------

